# Montecristo (D.R.) No. 2 Cigar Review - Loved it!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great flavor and one of the best constructed cigars I've smoked.

Read the full review here: Montecristo (D.R.) No. 2 Cigar Review - Loved it!


----------

